# 40-60 Human Heads Found in a Box



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

A Southwest Airlines employee recently alerted authorities after discovering "40 to 60" human heads in a box bound for shipment to Fort Worth, which was not labeled to describe the fact that it had 40 to 60 human heads inside it.

http://www.geekosystem.com/human-heads-box-flight/


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

well that's really weird


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Favorite quote: "The local coroner, for its part, says the paperwork has “discrepancies,” but yeah, you can mostly stop worrying about the legitimately transported crates of severed human body parts on your next flight now."


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

All it takes is one person to spoil it for the rest of us.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

wondered where that box got off too.....dang baggage handlers!


----------



## My CReePY Garage (Jun 7, 2010)

in 20 years kids will be telling this story as an urban legend.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

joker said:


> wondered where that box got off too.....dang baggage handlers!


I knew as soon as I read that, that either you or DarkLore were waiting out at DFW for your shipment of heads. Damn, I figured you were going to offer it as part of a group buy at out next make-n-take. Now were're going to have to hunt up some local ones.

Way to go Southwest! The one airline you don't have to pay extra for luggage. So stuff them with body parts. Just another reason I like Southwest.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Fort Worth??? I told them Regina, Canada


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I hope the tickets were 1/2 off..

hehehheheh.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

> All it takes is one person to spoil it for the rest of us.


ah hahahaha lol

It reminds me of a similar story years ago entitled "Heads roll at UPS" ............


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Serves em right for trying to get a-head of everyone else.


----------

